# Distilling



## MashPaddler (16/3/14)

Thinking of diversifying my alcohol production, specifically looking to make some homemade whiskey. I was looking at 

http://puredistilling.com/product/home-spirit-maker-2/

Anyone else used these, do they create a smooth spirit? Any other suggestions? Not wanting to feature in an episode of moonshiners (or cops, or RPA for that matter) which is why the small batch element approach was appealing. I don't want to throw money at a new rig for inferior product though.


----------



## MHB (16/3/14)

Read the rules for posting on AHB particularly rule 3


----------



## manticle (16/3/14)

Hi mate. Unfortunately distilling is illegal in Australia and while discussion of it is not per se, forum guidelines state that discussion of it here is disallowed and threads will be locked.

There are distilling forums around where I'm sure you can find more info but I have to lock this thread.


----------

